

If Apple *Really* Wants Developers to Love the iPad... - cschanck
http://designbygravity.wordpress.com/2010/02/05/if-apple-really-wants-tinkerers-to-love-the-ipad/

======
lygaret
I'm sorry, but what Apple _needs_ to do, is make sure they don't spend their
time listening to armchair CEOs and linux developers who feel so entitled they
decide that what a company which has made more money in the last 10 years than
I can imagine _needs_ to do is cowtow to them in order to be successful.

------
allenbrunson
this guy is asking them to join the rest of computerdom, which for apple would
be the road toward mediocrity. definitely not going to happen.

if you can't find the gumption to get a mac, then you don't want to develop
iphone apps very bad anyway.

